
Court: Facebook link, ‘Like’ not defamation - walterbell
http://www.post-gazette.com/business/legal/2015/12/01/Court-Facebook-link-Like-not-defamation/stories/201512010001
======
kenbellows
Of course not. If I see a defamatory article on the front page of a newspaper
and I call over a bunch of friends standing nearby and say "Hey guys, check
out this article!", or even "...check out this _great_ article!" (to account
for the self-like), would that be republication or defamation? If all the
defendant did was post a link, there's no difference as far as I can see.

~~~
petercooper
Somewhat related trivia.. A retweet, however, has been shown to be able to be
libellous as it's considered to be "republication" of the material, at least
in this awful court case:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McAlpine_v_Bercow](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McAlpine_v_Bercow)

~~~
mikecb
Interesting. However, the defamation standard in the UK is far lower than the
US.

